# Waterfall table joint



## Starfury (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a piece of Black Acacia I picked up and I'm going to make a waterfall style table out of it.

I have 2 issues…the first is the joint. There's about 3' from the end that has straighter sides but at 3' pretty much to the end of the board it narrows down to 11" wide..but only 5" of flat on the back. I figured the wide end would get metal legs and the narrower end I'd do the joint. I've seen people use a domino (don't have one) and was thinking of using 3-4 dowels or possibly putting angle brackets on it. Something steel that looks 'rustic' and would match the legs.

Second..how tall to make it? Coffee tables run about 16" high and I think that is pretty good; the board is 2" thick and if it ends up between 16" and 18" I'm good.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Tom, I made one and routed mortises across the underside of the joint, then made floating tenons to fit. HTH


----------



## Starfury (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks. I was thinking about something like that too; saw a guy on YouTube do something similar. I've got a plunge router and plenty of scrap hardwood to use.


----------

